# Sterilising Bark/Eco Earth etc



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

How exactly do you go about baking the orchid bark and eco earth stuff in the oven to sterilise it? How long/what temperature/damp or dry etc...


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

iv never baked eco earth and have had no probs. i think its sterile anyway: victory:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

If I wanna sterilise something n it`s just a small amount, I usually put it in the microwave for a couple of mins until it begins to steam.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

-matty-b- said:


> iv never baked eco earth and have had no probs. i think its sterile anyway: victory:


 
Yeh I know but the point is I'm re-using it, so I need to sterilise it first before I put it in the new enclosure


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

for what it costs if you are worried about it needing sterilized i would just buy some new stuff . .


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, use it in the garden as a mulch, and get new packs, they or on offer ATM, 3 in the pack for the price of two.


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

if its dry just give it a spray bang it in mike for 5 mins on full power


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I could just buy more but I don't want to! And for orchid bark, that isn't sterile when you buy it anyway, so I still need to know how to sterilise that at least


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

With the orchid bark I would soak it and then put it in the oven at 180 for a fww minutes until i know its hot hot. Soak it to stop it burning. 

For the eco earth could you not just pour boiling water over it then when cool enough squeeze it out and put it in the new viv? I mean its suposed to be soaked anyway.

I dont realy know i just buy a new lots as its only a few quid for loads. Let me know how you steralize them both as if its successsful i will re-use my stuff :2thumb:


----------

